# A little humor



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.davidshrigley.com/photo_htmpgs/lost_pidgeon.html


----------



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, thats cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, that is so cute. Wonder what the black bits means?  

Well, at least they want it back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, that is so cute. Wonder what the black bits means?
> 
> Well, at least they want it back.


That is cute. I expect it means that the bird is a Blue Check. Hope they find it but..............it won't stand out in a crowd. That's for sure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny! Mine don't care what you call them as long as you have treats!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I Love It!


----------

